# Car Photos and Social Media



## BertoneWedge (Apr 4, 2015)

Hey fellow auto photographers, I'm working on a research project that could make it a little easier for auto enthusiasts to share and browse car photos. If you love to take car photos (you don't have to be a pro!), or even just like to peruse them, please take a look at my survey and tell me a little about what you do and why. Who knows - it might just make the world a better place for us petrolheads.

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1Kiltxrpiyo40r2BtHNzsn0DbEF2OZijF9w9nTriA3s4/viewform?usp=send_form_a_


----------

